# gas leak from fuel pump



## germdub (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone experience gas leak from the rear of their fuel pump? I've got an 81 caddy and it seems I have a very small gas leak from the larger bigger hose from my gas tank to the fuel pump. More so on the fuel pump side and the smaller hose on the gas tank side. Should I yank them and replace everything with the kit mk1autohaus has? The pic shows the lines coming into the tank.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## germdub (Oct 3, 2007)

germdub said:


> I've got an 81 caddy and it seems I have a very small gas leak from the larger hose from my gas tank to the fuel pump. More so on the fuel pump side and the smaller hose on the gas tank side. Should I yank them and replace everything with the kit mk1autohaus has? The pic shows the lines coming into the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------

